
Mark Zuckerberg's cheat sheet during Congress - aapje
https://imgur.com/a/1pBWk
======
aapje
Photo ©: Associated Press

~~~
mtmail
More background by the photographer "He left it on the desk surrounded by
probably upwards of 100 film and still cameras pointed at the desk from every
direction. I do not think that constitutes an invasion of privacy."
[https://twitter.com/becket/status/983846618263891968](https://twitter.com/becket/status/983846618263891968)

